# Temperature fruad at NOAA



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A few years ago two of the worlds top global warming scientists had their email hacked and we discovered fraud in their data. Now we find two decades of fraud from NOAA. Evidently the fact is we are on a cooling trend, not a warming trend. I find it disturbing that these climate change scientists are going to give a black eye to all science work.

https://stevengoddard.wordpress.com/201 ... d-at-noaa/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plansmain....

They needed to keep getting funded. So of course the "arranged" data to help their theory. I mean they are getting funded by politicians... we know that all politicians are truthfull.... uke:

I am not saying we are not warming/cooling/etc. I know there is climate change. Just look at the population growth and construction growth. every blade of grass that is getting replaced by concrete and blacktop is hurting the environment. That is one less plant that is producing oxygen and other gases that help clean the air....etc.

But what gets me is that they are only pooling data for a couple hundred years. The earth has been around for thousands. This just could be a cycle that is happening that happened before in the existence of the earth.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We have had floods, ice ages, heat waves plate-tectonics, everything. The climate will always be changing with or without humans. Personally, I just think that humans are speeding up the end result. Or possibly slowing it done. We cannot control mother nature. Remember she is a woman.

Plainsman, you ought to know all of the bullcrap that goes on with funding and scientists, you were one of them. I am not trying to throw you or your career under the bus, but look at some of the studies that get funded.

Average dick size of a mallard duck, is one that comes to mind.

http://mrconservative.com/2012/03/2471- ... rojects/2/

When I was cutting hay down by the USGS in Jamestown, I met a guy who's job it was to document birds that primarily live around water, flight patterns. Serious what a waste of money.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, you ought to know all of the bullcrap that goes on with funding and scientists, you were one of them. I am not trying to throw you or your career under the bus, but look at some of the studies that get funded.


  No problem bl.

Here is the way I look at that. Some things look like a total waste. Some of those are a total waste. Others look like it to the untrained eye. One may think studying deer antler is a total waste of taxpayer money. However, deer antler is the fastest growing tissue we know of. So what?? Well they study it because it may affect how we go about trying to cure cancer. Things are not always as they appear on the surface. I have been caught off guard myself when I see something that looks worthless only to find it has implications far beyond wildlife study. 
I'll give you an example you have seen on this site. Old gst and Shaug who is still here like to give me crap about building a salamander trap. It took me a whole day and in the scheme of things that's not a big cost. It was used to monitor salamanders as related to wetland health. Then within months of developing it a bunch of amphibians begin to die up around McClusky. It was reported to various agencies and people were sure it was ag chemicals. So out went those worthless traps I designed to capture some for analysis at the National Health Lab. Turns out it was an iridovirus. Funny how that wasted day of mine turned into avoiding a big head ache for agriculture.
Anyway, I'm not defending the worthless, just saying it takes a very close look to know what is worthless and what is not. GST and Shaug were not and are not qualified to understand what is worthless and what is not when it comes to science. It's comparable to a three year old boy telling his 30 year old father how the world works.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The Scientist that are telling the truth are the ones that tell us yes the climate is changing and that it is a normal process of the planet and that humans do contribute to that climate change but are NOT the primary cause. Richard Alley is one such scientist. He tells us that we cannot stop climate change but might be able to slow humanities contribution to it and that even if we slow it we need to look at how we can adapt to the change when it eventually happen..............This is a thought I have held for some time and a common sense approach to addressing climate change........... Unfortunately these guys seem to be in the minority..........


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dakotashooter I think you have it pegged. Very realistic.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota... 100% correct and I agree totally....

It is sad that people won't listen to common sense most of the time now a days.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman, can you answer why a study of mallard dick length was done? I asked around at NDSU and no one knew why.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have not read the study GST. Also it's not a matter of banishing you when your already banned. I'm surprised you would be so unwise as to be a wise guy on your first revisit.


----------

